# Clinical Research Study on IBS with Diarrhea



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*Clinical Research Study on IBS with Diarrhea**Details:* Are you living with Irritable Bowel Syndrome?PRN of Kansas is conducting a clinical research study on IBS with diarrhea. We're looking for men and women ages 18-75 who are suffering from IBS with diarrhea but are otherwise healthy.Qualified participants will receive study-related health evaluations and visits with a medical professional at no cost. Compensation for your time and travel may be provided.*Ages Eligible for Study:* 18-75 Years*Genders Eligible for Study:* Men or Women*Contact:* Call 877-785-5373 or visit www.prnofkansas.comPrincipal Investigator: Principle Research Network of Kansas


----------



## Marcelo (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello. Look at this: http://portal.mytum.de/pressestelle/pressemitteilungen/news_article.2010-08-11.5391309907?searchterm=IBS (Researchers at TUM are on the trail of causes of irritable bowel syndrome).Tks.


Jeffrey Roberts said:


> *Clinical Research Study on IBS with Diarrhea**Details:* Are you living with Irritable Bowel Syndrome?PRN of Kansas is conducting a clinical research study on IBS with diarrhea. We're looking for men and women ages 18-75 who are suffering from IBS with diarrhea but are otherwise healthy.Qualified participants will receive study-related health evaluations and visits with a medical professional at no cost. Compensation for your time and travel may be provided.*Ages Eligible for Study:* 18-75 Years*Genders Eligible for Study:* Men or Women*Contact:* Call 877-785-5373 or visit www.prnofkansas.comPrincipal Investigator: Principle Research Network of Kansas


----------

